# Bought a used XBOX. Turns out to be modded, but...



## CosmoCortney (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello, a few weeks ago I bought a used XBOX. When I tested it today I noticed a red boot logo instead of the green one and it started playing a game. There was a burned copy of Burnout 3 in it.
For some reason, the controller is broken and I can't do much with the console.
The system sometimes turns off when pressing the eject button and is unable to be turned off with the power button. 

After opening it up I discovered this modchip:

 

Is anyone familiar with this modchip? What does the switch do?
Could this installation be the reason for the system behaving this weird?
At this stage, (besides a working controller) what else do I need to install a custom menu and FTP server?


----------



## ploggy (Apr 19, 2020)

Hmm never heard of that chip but I did a bit of Google-fu and found this? 


http://www.xavbox.com/fr/puces-xbox/apple-x6-pro.php


----------



## Whovian NineThreeSixNine (Apr 19, 2020)

I think the switch is probably a region changer -- I'd GUESS PAL to NTSC, but I'm not at all sure.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

Whovian NineThreeSixNine said:


> I think the switch is probably a region changer -- I'd GUESS PAL to NTSC, but I'm not at all sure.


After moving the switch to the other position it shows the EVO X logo and the XBOX logo is now normally green.
Still can't power off the console the usual way


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello.

The Switch is for the "Backup Bios" if the Flashing fails or a wrong BIOS is flashed.



> The system sometimes turns off when pressing the eject button and is unable to be turned off with the power button.



This chould be the XBox LIVE Behavior.When it was still active,you have to enable/disable the Chip to play Online.
Some Chips needed to Power on with the Eject Button,some needs to hold for 2-3 Seconds the Power ON Button to work.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> The Switch is for the "Backup Bios" if the Flashing fails or a wrong BIOS is flashed.
> 
> ...


Tested a bit more...
When the switch is at the rear direction (relative to the console) it boots with the red/orange XBOX logo and can play backups WheN I press the power button. When I turn it on with the eject button it boots normally and cannot play backups.
When the switch is at the front direction it boot with the EVO X logo when powered on with the power button. When powered on with the eject button it boots normally again.

The console can be turned off by pressing both the eject and power button.
The information @ploggy provided helped me figuring this out


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

EDIT: That is the Correct one,sorry.


----------



## Natsuru (Apr 19, 2020)

The turning off/power button not working could be caused by trace damage/corrosion caused by a faulty clock cap.
https://www.ogxbox.com/forums/index.php?/topic/29-how-to-fix-trace-corrosion/
If you got a multi-meter you can test.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks to you. Also got the controller working. One conductor lane to the joy stick was damaged. But I could bridge it.

Well, what do I need to install a custom menu to run an FTP server to dump my games?
I'm a bit uncertain about what's the best way since there's a modchip now lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Thanks to you. Also got the controller working. One conductor lane to the joy stick was damaged. But I could bridge it.
> 
> Well, what do I need to install a custom menu to run an FTP server to dump my games?
> I'm a bit uncertain about what's the best way since there's a modchip now lol



Congratulations.

Which Dashboard do you have please ?
Unleash or EvoX or something different ?

You can use for Example Tools like:

- Qwix 1.01 to transfer _*ripped (but of course complete)  ISO´s from original Disc Games*_ to the XBox HDD via FTP Protocol - ready to Play.
or
- C-XBox Tool v2.0.6 to transfer _*HDD Ready XBox Games*_ to the Xbox HDD via FTP Protocol - also ready to Play.

Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Which Dashboard do you have please ?
> Unleash or EvoX or something different ?
> ...


The normal one. No matter which boot option I use.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> The normal one. No matter which boot option I use.



Thank you.

Do you mean the standard Microsoft XBox ?


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Do you mean the standard Microsoft XBox ?
> 
> View attachment 205309


yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> yes


Thank you.

It seems,your XBox is not "softmodded",that means you do not have a custom Dashboard on it.
Did you tried the different Boot Up Options ? Does it always boots into the Microsoft Dashboard ?

If yes,you need a "Install Disc" like AID - _*Advanced Installer Deluxe or HeXEn*_.
Both are not difficult to find.
(If you need "help" please feel free to "ask".)

With this Disc(s) you can:

- Install custom Dashboards/Tools/Applications on your XBox HDD
- If not already done,you can swap out the Original,small HDD and replace it with an bigger one and use the Disc(s) for a fresh Install,like a Windows one.

And then you can use the Tools mentioned above for Uploading the Games.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

Excuse me,I forget to say:

Please check first if the DVD Drive is in "good" Shape and maybe try 2-3 burned Games first.
Please use good DVD +/- R´s (this depends on your DVD Drive Brand) like Verbatim.
Also please do not burn faster then 4x Speed.Otherwise Reading Issues are maybe "preprogrammed".

Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> - Install custom Dashboards/Tools/Applications on your XBox HDD


Under "Dashboard Section"?
Anything I should be especially careful with or consider doing?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 19, 2020)

You don't have to be careful when doing anything tbh, the chip makes it virtually unbrickable.

You could always burn Slayers CD to a disc and do a full format on a HDD.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> You don't have to be careful when doing anything tbh, the chip makes it virtually unbrickable.
> 
> You could always burn Slayers CD to a disc and do a full format on a HDD.


Installed several things now. The power button now never works(?). The console can only be powered on with the eject button. Most times it boots normally into the default dashboard. Sometimes it boots with EVO X into the Evolution X dashboard. Attempting to insert any disc by pressing the eject button powers off the console. Turning on the console with a disc inserted directly boots the disc.
So there's no way for me to dump my games now :/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Installed several things now. The power button now never works(?). The console can only be powered on with the eject button. Most times it boots normally into the default dashboard. Sometimes it boots with EVO X into the Evolution X dashboard. Attempting to insert any disc by pressing the eject button powers off the console. Turning on the console with a disc inserted directly boots the disc.
> So there's no way for me to dump my games now :/



Congratulations.

But honestly,dumping Games with actual XBox DVD Drives can maybe be ......a "Russian Roulette"...
By the Way,which Brand is yours ?
Philips/Thompson/Samsung or maybe a Hitachi (very rare,I think only in the 1.6 Version).
How was the Installation ? Any reading Troubles ?


Maybe you can try "other" Solutions.

Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> But honestly,dumping Games with actual XBox DVD Drives can maybe be ......a "Russian Roulette"...
> By the Way,which Brand is yours ?
> ...


No reading troubles. inside the XBOX is a Philips drive iirc


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> No reading troubles. inside the XBOX is a Philips drive iirc



Thank you,Philips are really reliable and durable.
Did you had a Look on this Trace Thing like @SirECK suggested ?

I had this on 2 XBoxes´s,it is maybe really worth a Try.

Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you,Philips are really reliable and durable.
> Did you had a Look on this Trace Thing like @SirECK suggested ?
> 
> I had this on 2 XBoxes´s,it is maybe really worth a Try.
> ...


Totally forgot about it. thanks for the reminder


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

Uhm...
Looks like some capacitors died. Could it be this one cap that is known for being problematic leaked and damaged other parts?


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Uhm...
> Looks like some capacitors died. Could it be this one cap that is known for being problematic leaked and damaged other parts?
> View attachment 205362


Looks like that one indeed (should say "Powerstor Aerogel Series B" on it)


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Looks like that one indeed (should say "Powerstor Aerogel Series B" on it)


Just desoldered this cap and it indeed leaked lol
These 3 SMD caps (C7G2, C7G3, C7G4) just feel off when cleaning this area. Is there any information about these?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Just desoldered this cap and it indeed leaked lol
> These 3 SMD caps (C7G2, C7G3, C7G4) just feel off when cleaning this area. Is there any information about these?



Very good you noticed it,excuse me,I completely forget about that (I never had it,lucky one.)

Here is a good Guide (but you will find enough (maybe better) of them with the Search Term "xbox capacitor replacement".

There is a List of the XBox Capacitors (please have a Look on the XBox Version you have):
https://console5.com/wiki/Microsoft_Xbox

Good Luck,Cortney.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

Okay, I bridget the corrododed lanes. Now the console can be powered on with the power button and pressing the eject button doesn't turn it off anymore 
For some reason, it won't boot with the EVO X BIOS anymore. No matter what I do.
Could this be caused by the lack of these broken SMD capacitors?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Okay, I bridget the corrododed lanes. Now the console can be powered on with the power button and pressing the eject button doesn't turn it off anymore
> For some reason, it won't boot with the EVO X BIOS anymore. No matter what I do.
> Could this be caused by the lack of these broken SMD capacitors?



Please put the Switch on Position 2,it is also for the Bank Selection:
The Picture LEFT/ABOVE Corner:



Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Please put the Switch on Position 2,it is also for the Bank Selection:
> The Picture LEFT/ABOVE Corner:
> 
> View attachment 205400
> ...


Doesn't work. still the regular boot and default dashboard


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Doesn't work. still the regular boot and default dashboard



Please check the D0/L1 Points are still soldered/connected to the Chip/Mainboard please.
(Picture B)

Thank you.



Addition:

Of Course,ah,yes,you "bridged" the Lanes,maybe now the direct Contact is no longer there to L1.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Please check the D0/L1 Points are still soldered/connected to the Chip/Mainboard please.
> (Picture B)
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Wire D0 got disconnected. Whoever installed it did a horrible job. In before this little pad gets completely screwed, is there an alternate pad?

Welp, I'm back in the Evolution X menu and started the FTP Client app and created a server with FileZilla. Is that correct?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Wire D0 got disconnected. Whoever installed it did a horrible job. In before this little pad gets completely screwed, is there an alternate pad?
> 
> Welp, I'm back in the Evolution X menu and started the FTP Client app and created a server with FileZilla. Is that correct?



Yes,there are alternate D0 Pad,you only should know the Mainboard/XBox Version please:

 

For Uploading Games please:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/bought-a-used-xbox-turns-out-to-be-modded-but.562838/#post-9019888

You can use for Example Tools like:

- Qwix 1.01 to transfer _*ripped (but of course complete) ISO´s from original Disc Games*_ to the XBox HDD via FTP Protocol - ready to Play.
or
- C-XBox Tool v2.0.6 to transfer _*HDD Ready XBox Games*_ to the Xbox HDD via FTP Protocol - also ready to Play.

For Ripping your Original DVD Games to the Xbox HDD you need the XBox Application 
"*DVD2Xbox*" (it should be on the Install Discs for the XBox).

You start it from the XBox custom Dashboard Evolution or Unleash.

Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> "*DVD2Xbox*" (it should be on the Install Discs for the XBox).


Thanks. I think this is what I need.
For some reason, I can't even build up a connection to my XBOX. 
Should I change the default gateway?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Thanks. I think this is what I need.
> For some reason, I can't even build up a connection to my XBOX.
> Should I change the default gateway?



I had also Troubles to get a Connection with an Router so I have an Direct Connection with the PC.

Network Card: 192.168.0.1 (255.255.255.0 Subnet Mask)
Filezilla: 192.168.0.2 Logon Type:Normal User/Password: xbox/xbox (Lower Case)

After that the Tools Qwix and C-Box Tool should also work.
By the Way,I always use the Unleash Dashboard.

Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I had also Troubles to get a Connection with an Router so I have an Direct Connection with the PC.
> 
> Network Card: 192.168.0.1 (255.255.255.0 Subnet Mask)
> Filezilla: 192.168.0.2 Logon Type:Normal User/Password: xbox/xbox (Lower Case)
> ...


Ah, thank you!
A normal path cable or crossover?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Ah, thank you!
> A normal path cable or crossover?




Honestly,I had no Idea,I grabbed one from my "Drawer" (it says Cat5e so it is a twisted Pair)
So yes it should be a Crossover One.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

Alright. Mine has CAT.5E as well.
Still no success..
Also tried Qwix




EDIT: also tried UnleashX but then my XBOX won't boot into the dashboard


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Alright. Mine has CAT.5E as well.
> Still no success..
> Also tried Qwix
> View attachment 205413



Ok,so here is this "Evolution Dashboard" Thing again...
(Now I remember why I prefer Unleash..)

Standardgateway is 192.168.0.100 ?

Would you be so kind and upload an Screenshot from the
Network Card Details/Staus Details and the Evox Network Settings Page please ?
(By the Way which OS did you use on the PC please ?

Thank you for your Help,Courtney.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> A normal path cable or crossover?


You should use a crossover cable to connect directly 2 network cards, however if the one in your PC was designed after 2004 most likely it has "Auto MDI-X" so it can automatically cross a regular cable

Most 3rd party dashes have a ftp server (EvoX is what I use for games, XBMC for media thanks to its auto rename feature to make filenames FATX compatible) but you will need to properly configure a static IP for both

It also helps to disconnect your PC from any other network (shouldn't matter if you do things right = pick a different subnet)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

Maybe this Manual should solve your Issue:

https://versatile1.wordpress.com/20...x-that-has-evolution-x-dashboard-or-unleashx/

Good Luck.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ok,so here is this "Evolution Dashboard" Thing again...
> (Now I remember why I prefer Unleash..)
> 
> Standardgateway is 192.168.0.100 ?
> ...


It was 192.168.0.100, but changed it to 192.168.0.1 since it failed.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> It was 192.168.0.100, but changed it to 192.168.0.1 since it failed.
> 
> View attachment 205416
> 
> View attachment 205418



Ok,your Network Card has no Static IP so it can not work.
Please read through that Manual how to change your Network Cards IP to an Static one.

Thank you.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 19, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ok,your Network Card has no Static IP so it can not work.
> Please read through that Manual how to change your Network Cards IP to an Static one.
> 
> Thank you.


Awesome! I can now ping my XBOX


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 20, 2020)

@alexander1970 pinging and connection testing with Qwix was successful. But whenever I try to add a folder to the connection settings or open a folder I get this error:




Does this mean the XBOX can't respond to my computer (since it's my computer's IP)?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> @alexander1970 pinging and connection testing with Qwix was successful. But whenever I try to add a folder to the connection settings or open a folder I get this error:
> View attachment 205421
> 
> Does this mean the XBOX can't respond to my computer (since it's my computer's IP)?



When you open Qwix you have on Top your Connection (or not ?),please check these Settings are ok:


The Standard Target Folder for Games should be F:\Games 
Quix only uploads *ISO Files* to the XBox.

You need an FTP Program like FileZilla
if you want to upload single Files/Folders (like Emulators or such Things) to your XBox HDD.

Thank you.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Apr 20, 2020)

i would avoid using qwix.
use filezilla and try using port 21
qwix has been pretty hit or miss for a long time
username: xbox
pass: xbox

disable passive mode.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> When you open Qwix you have on Top your Connection (or not ?),please check these Settings are ok:
> View attachment 205422
> 
> The Standard Target Folder for Games should be F:\Games
> ...


Oh, I see. I thought Qwix could be also used the other way round.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> i would avoid using qwix.
> use filezilla and try using port 21
> qwix has been pretty hit or miss for a long time
> username: xbox
> ...



Well, i tried WinSCP. It shows me the folder structure of my XBOX but attempting to open or copy any data results in a "pasv not implemented" error.

i will give FileZilla a try now..


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Apr 20, 2020)

CosmoCortney said:


> Oh, I see. I thought Qwix could be also used the other way round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pasv = passive mode. hence why disable it.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 20, 2020)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> pasv = passive mode. hence why disable it.


I see. Well, I disable the wifi card and it was then able to connect and dump data via WinSCP.

Thank you guys


----------

